# [ODMP] Assumption Parish Sheriff's Department, Louisiana ~ March 1, 2006



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

A Sergeant with the Assumption Parish Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on March 1, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18225*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Sergeant Jeremy Newchurch 
*Assumption Parish Sheriff's Department
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Wednesday, March 1, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 8 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, March 1, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Officer's handgun
*Suspect Info:* Charged with murder

Sergeant Newchurch was shot and killed with another officers service weapon while struggling with a narcotics suspects on Georgette Street.

Sergeant Newchurch was working with the agency's narcotics task force conducting an operation in a high drug traffic area. The task force observed a vehicle parked in the roadway and approached it to question the driver. As they approached the vehicle fled and crashed into a nearby ditch. As Sergeant Newchurch attempted to arrest the suspect a struggle ensued.

During the struggle the suspect attempted to take another deputies weapon. The weapon discharged and the round struck Sergeant Newchurch in the chest, just above his vest. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

The suspect was taken into custody and charged with first degree murder of a police officer and several other charges.

Sergeant Newchurch had served with the Assumption Parish Sheriff's Department for eight years.

Agency Contact Information
Assumption Parish Sheriff's Department
112 Franklin Street
Napoleonville, LA 70390

Phone: (985) 369-1395

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Louisiana Deputy Shot, Killed In Drug Raid

An eight year veteran of the Assumption Parish Sheriff's Office in Louisiana was recently shot and killed in the line of duty. He was fired upon just slightly above his bullet proof vest by a combative suspect 

A press release issued by the sheriff of Assumption Parish states that Sergeant Jeremy Newchurch, 31, was working with seven other agents assigned to the Assumption Parish Narcotics Task Force. They were in the process of locating suspects wanted for felony warrants associated with undercover drug operations and doing surveillance work in high drug traffic areas.

When the officers approached an illegally parked vehicle believed to be the site of drug deals, suspect Byron Meads, 22, floored his car in reverse to evade them, crashing into a ditch along the roadway. Subsequently, a struggle ensued in which Meads fought to take control of an officer's firearm. The weapon discharged, striking Sergeant Newchurch in the upper chest region.

At 8:37 p.m. on March 1, 2006, a radio transmission was called in to the Assumption Parish Dispatch Center by a deputy indicating that an officer was down. Deputy Newchurch was immediately transported to Assumption Community Hospital where he was later pronounced dead.

Sergeant Newchurch belonged to both the Uniform Patrol Division and the Assumption Parish Narcotics Task Force. The Plaincourtville resident lived in the Assumption Parish Community all his life.

Meads was immediately taken into custody and charged with First Degree Murder of a Police Officer, Aggravated Flight from an Officer, and Possession with intent to distribute crack cocaine.


----------

